# CBD oil



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

I am thinking about getting CBD oil to help manage Zelda's anxiety and stress but I don't know where to begin! What is a decent wont break the bank but still works brand? I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money. I need to find something to at least get her through this 4H season with my daughter, then she can retire and just enjoy her walks, and maybe some fast cats (she loves that). My daughter isn't too happy about it because she loves to show her, maybe if we can get her to a state that she doesn't stress out maybe she can continue to show?

I don't know what else to do for her, she has totally turned around with the problem we had with her getting ready for a walk, but she is still anxious when we take her to new places, that are indoors, (she has no problems with walking in new places) I took her to the vets to be weighed and then to the video store yesterday, and both places it was heavy panting and whining and pretty hard pulling on the leash, and it isn't like there was a lot of people there, we was the only ones in the vet office besides the woman behind the counter and only 3 people total was at the video store and we was no where near them. :frown2:

I have been trying to figure out why the change in her behavior (she never was this bad before) and the only thing I can think of is it started after she got her hips x-rayed, is it possible the anesthesia caused this, maybe that combined with the fact she went into heat 2 weeks later?


I appreciate any and all tips, I just want my girl to be happy again.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I would just caution reader's on the quality of the product that you purchase.


Per AKC.org/Dr. Klein: there are a few things to keep in mind when purchasing CBD oil. Not all oils are the same; *you’ll want high-quality CBD oil *to have a better chance of it working. 

*Look for organic.* If the CBD oil is not organic, it at least should not contain pesticides, fungicides, or solvents.
*Don’t price shop.* The higher the quality and purity, the higher the cost. You don’t want to go for a cheaper option that could have toxic substances such as pesticides, herbicides, or heavy metals. Make sure your CBD oil is free of additives.
*Get the analysis. *The manufacturer should provide a certificate that tells you the amount of CBD that is in the product. Many CBD oils contain only small amounts of CBD. You’ll also want to make sure *there is little or no THC *(tetrahydrocannabinol)* in the product.*
*Buy CBD as a tincture. *You can buy dog treats containing CBD, but the best form to administer is a tincture. This way, you can adjust your dog’s dose drop by drop.

The brand I use for our girl is $70 for 1 oz/500 mg. tincture (or $35 for 1 oz/200 mg. tincture) derived from whole plant, full spectrum, high quality CBD Hemp. CBD Isolates are not used. It tests at 26% CBD, and is an organic, therapeutic grade "gold oil".
(Suggested dosage is *.*1mg to *.*2mg per pound) 



https://sourcecbdhemp.com/


If she is THAT stressed I would caution you on showing her.


Best of luck!
Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find the company that provided Colorado State University with their CHO. 
https://cvmbs.source.colostate.edu/preliminary-data-from-cbd-clinical-trials-promising/
https://denver.cbslocal.com/2018/07/16/csu-cbd-oil-dogs/

That bottle in the second link is what I have. I can't remember the name of the company though.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It might also be worth trying Endurapet Calming Plus. A friend's dog was being treated for anxiety with CBD, and though it worked well, it was expensive. Switching to the Endurapet product was equally effective - if not more so - in treating his dog's anxiety, for less than half the cost!

https://www.endurapet.com/products/pet-supplements-calming-plus


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks I will look into these products! 

I am not looking for a miracle but just something that will help her be calm again. I know she probably shouldn't be shown anymore, but my daughter doesn't have any other dog she can show other than the guide dog puppy she is raising, with him that would limit what she can do at the fair. Last year Zelda was not this bad, she even placed at state fair which is pretty good considering the amount of kids that compete. Worse case scenario, the medicine doesn't help at all then we will opt to have her judged on a different day where it is just them, she wont be eligible for awards or for state fair but at least she will get a grade.


She is getting a new puppy but since we wont be getting him until June 2019 she wont be able to show him until 2020.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This paper abstract was just sent my way and might be of interest:
https://fearfreepets.com/wp-content...s/2018/11/Ragen-McGowan-2018-VBS-Abstract.pdf


The study involved a* proprietary* bifidum probiotic (not one you can go out and buy). I think the strain the market in the US in December RX-only for pets as "Calmining Care." I have no information on whether other non-proprietary strains get the same effect -- you might ask your vet if they have any more information.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My puppies massage therapist sells CBD Bio Care full spectrum CBD hemp oil. Before I used that I had purchased receptra pet, she looked that up and said it was a good brand also.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

JessicaR said:


> I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money.


Amazon does NOT sell CBD oil (that is their official and verified position). An occasional seller might sneak in, but should be kicked out in short order (usually by another hemp oil seller reporting them). 

Not to put down Hemp Oil. I know that it can have health benefits, but I believe purchasers should be able to clearly understand that they are buying hemp oil only, versus CBD Hemp Oil. Products with CBD, and a documented % of CBD/ounce and/or serving) cost more.
 
I started using some CBD products a couple of months ago to help with insomnia. My first page of a Google search, gave me a link to Amazon and I even have a friend who thought the Hemp Oil she purchased at Amazon had CBD in it (it did not). You can find products that are "Amazon Choice Labled", great reviews and odd answers to questions about the % of CBD, that skirt around the issue of a percentage of CBD/ounce and lead people to believe that there is CBD in the product, when there is not. 

If a product has CBD, you will be able to view the label and/or description and see a percentage of CBD per serving/container. There are different concentrates


Momto2GSDs said:


> You’ll also want to make sure *there is little or no THC *(tetrahydrocannabinol)* in the product.*


My understanding is that full-spectrum CBD oil can't have more than 3% THC to be labeled as a CBD product versus a Pot product. Three percent or less won't cause any psychogenic effects, but has been noted to generally enhance the benefit of CBD.

like with all products/meds, our issues and our pet's issues are not all created equal. What works for one person or dog, may not work for another. CBD products come in different concentrates. Legitimate products with CBD will have the amount of CBD per ounce listed. 

You can find some literature on suggested amount of CBD concentrate per pound to start with (for dogs). From what I've read for human use (thinking it's likely similar for dogs), it's suggested to start out with a small dose, and work your way up as needed to get a desired result. It was, also, stated that it's likely most people will do best, after taking the product for several days/couple of weeks (to build it up in your system). Not to say that it isn't possible to get a desired result from first use or occasional use. 

The Amazon reviews, would have been for hemp oil. I suspect there will always be varied reviews for CBD products. For more reliable comparable results, you would need to compare people/dogs with as close to the same issue, same dosage, length of use, etc. 

If you decide to give CBD oil a try, with your dog, the quickest way for it to kick in is to administer drops subliminally (under the tongue, & hold for approx. 2 minutes). If drops are just swallowed or pill taken, it generally can take an hour to kick in.


If you try some CBD product that you can use as well, it might be a more flexible situation. I'm just a few months into using a CBD oil and/or pill product, but I did discover that once I made a purchase, I started getting email notification of sales - with between 15% to 30% discount. (i.e. Black Monday sale, Christmas sale, etc.)


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazon is not a place you should buy any dog supplements -- regardless whether they're legal on Amazon or not, it's a wasteland of counterfeits. Several well-known, fairly expensive supplement brands (e.g., Cosequin/Dasuquin) have found fakes that don't contain what the branded originals do. I won't buy human OR dog supplements there after all the reports of fakes found there.


Do you have a subscription to ConsumerLab.com? They just did purity testing on several brands of CBD, including two pet brands. It lives behind a paywall, unfortunately -- they're actually doing third-party testing though, so it's maybe worth at least signing up for their free trial.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I gave my dog this product after surgery:https://vetcbd.com/products/ 
Can't say I saw any effects.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Ok so no amazon! I think I will try the endurapet and see how that works. I also saw treats from hempworxs not sure if those are a good product or not, they also sell CBD oil for dogs, they are a bit more pricey though but I may try it if the other stuff doesn't work


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It sounds more like genetics i have not ever heard of anesthesia doing this. As they mature though you see more of who they are as the puppiness fades. I heard cbd oil first through here I have considered it taking for my arthritis when it worsens it has some anti cancer effects to. I wonder what effects if any something you can take long term though. Doing something with her that she excels in and enjoys- may help bring out the confidence may lessen her anxiety. Nose works is a to keep her mind focused on what she needs to find. Make all outings super fun and new places short and sweet. My collie I had was very confident in familiar places but as she aged in her senior years I took her to different places she was a nervous wreck. Longer car rides were rough also with her.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> It sounds more like genetics i have not ever heard of anesthesia doing this. As they mature though you see more of who they are as the puppiness fades. I heard cbd oil first through here I have considered it taking for my arthritis when it worsens it has some anti cancer effects to. I wonder what effects if any something you can take long term though. Doing something with her that she excels in and enjoys- may help bring out the confidence may lessen her anxiety. Nose works is a to keep her mind focused on what she needs to find. Make all outings super fun and new places short and sweet. My collie I had was very confident in familiar places but as she aged in her senior years I took her to different places she was a nervous wreck. Longer car rides were rough also with her.


That would be THC for fighting cancer according to my friend who has cancer.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Keep in mind THC is toxic to dogs and cats so if you want to use CBD oil on your dog try to find one that has little to no THC in it. Personally I've heard of great success of certain brands of calming treats. I believe they block stress receptors or something to that effect so the dog will not have a drugged manner to it, they just won't be react to what should normally be stressful situations. I've heard of people having a lot of work with them. People use them to train some hunting dogs afraid of gunfire. They no longer reach to the gunfire and people will keep them on it or wean them off of it once they have a good baseline with the dog. CBD oils seem to vary a lot in results. People either love it, it does nothing, or the dog reacts poorly to it. Which I guess is true of a lot of different things. If you're interested in the calming treats you could research them or I can see if I can find out what brand the people used.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

ausdland said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds more like genetics i have not ever heard of anesthesia doing this. As they mature though you see more of who they are as the puppiness fades. I heard cbd oil first through here I have considered it taking for my arthritis when it worsens it has some anti cancer effects to. I wonder what effects if any something you can take long term though. Doing something with her that she excels in and enjoys- may help bring out the confidence may lessen her anxiety. Nose works is a to keep her mind focused on what she needs to find. Make all outings super fun and new places short and sweet. My collie I had was very confident in familiar places but as she aged in her senior years I took her to different places she was a nervous wreck. Longer car rides were rough also with her.
> ...


Ah okay THC I have not read to much about it. Thanks! I hope all is well with your friend.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Kazel said:


> Keep in mind THC is toxic to dogs and cats so if you want to use CBD oil on your dog try to find one that has little to no THC in it. Personally I've heard of great success of certain brands of calming treats. I believe they block stress receptors or something to that effect so the dog will not have a drugged manner to it, they just won't be react to what should normally be stressful situations. I've heard of people having a lot of work with them. People use them to train some hunting dogs afraid of gunfire. They no longer reach to the gunfire and people will keep them on it or wean them off of it once they have a good baseline with the dog. CBD oils seem to vary a lot in results. People either love it, it does nothing, or the dog reacts poorly to it. Which I guess is true of a lot of different things. If you're interested in the calming treats you could research them or I can see if I can find out what brand the people used.


I didn't intend to suggest THC for dogs, Jenny spoke of CBD for herself.
I did not notice a calming or healing effect for my dog taking CBD, snake oil to me.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

ausdland said:


> I didn't intend to suggest THC for dogs, Jenny spoke of CBD for herself.
> I did not notice a calming or healing effect for my dog taking CBD, snake oil to me.


Oh I didn't think you did, just wanted to mention it since it came up! And yeah I know a few people who have the same viewpoint.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Everybody and their brother has gone cray cray for the CBD. It can't cure EVERYTHING and I would like to know more about it before we all start giving it to our dogs and kids. Just sayin


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*"Choosing A Good CBD Oil For Your Dog*
Not all CBD oils are the same … you’ll want a high quality CBD oil that works, so here are a few things to look for:


*Make sure the product is organic:* If it isn’t organic, your CBD oil contains pesticides, fungicides or solvents.
*Don’t cheap out:* The higher the quality and purity, the higher the cost. Don’t price shop … make sure your CBD oil is free of additives and has a good amount of CBD.
*Get the analysis:* Ask for a lab analysis of the amount of CBD in the product. Many CBD oils contain only small amounts of CBD. The _*manufacturer should provide a certificate of analysis.*_ You’ll also want to make sure there is little or no THC in the product.
*Buy CBD as a tincture:* You can buy CBD in treats but the best form is in a tincture. This way, you can adjust your dog’s dose drop by drop to make sure he gets the most benefit." (DNM)

*There is a very informative CBD BUYERS GUIDE that you can download for free that shows you what to look for. Download is at the end of the article here: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.c...4.1621610776.1546159696-1103104181.1544141544*
This guide even shows companies that were given warning letters by the FDA.


These are some points of why I chose SOURCE:
-"Source CBD oil carries a certificate of analysis and, unlike many other hemp products, guarantees a high amount of beneficial ingredients without a significant amount of the psychoactive THC. https://sourcecbdhemp.com/test-results-2/
Don’t take the seller’s word for it ... *ask to see a Certificate *
*of Analysis* for their product showing that the THC is below 0.3%
 "Heavy metal toxicity is a special concern in a medicinal product like CBD oil so your supplier should be able to provide test results showing that it’s free of these contaminants."

*Source CBD gold grade organic hemp oil is super- critically Co2 extracted in a pharmaceutical lab where the full- spectrum is utilized. We do not use CBD isolates.
 *Source CBD tinctures are made by infusing organic, non- GMO, gold grade CBD hemp oil with organic, non- GMO, liquid MCT coconut oil.
*Source CBD products are all natural and have no additives, colorings, flavorings, fillers or preservatives unlike others on the market that use flavor additives and/ or preservatives.
*_What is the potency of Source CBD organic hemp oil?_
  Source CBD oil tests at 26% CBD and is an organic, therapeutic grade “gold oil”. It is the highest strength, legal CBD available. 
*Source CBD products are non- psychoactive and are derived from 100% industrial grade hemp grown in Germany. It is harvested with non- detectable levels of THC with lab testing at under 0.30%. 
Source CBD is derived from whole plant, full spectrum, high quality CBD hemp.
*Source products are manufactured in Northern Arizona through a licensed commercial kitchen.


Best of luck!
Moms


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

vomlittlehaus said:


> My puppies massage therapist sells CBD Bio Care full spectrum CBD hemp oil. Before I used that I had purchased receptra pet, she looked that up and said it was a good brand also.


Bio Care Full Spectrum is the brand that almost everyone in my training group uses. 

Including a veterinarian that isn’t allowed to recommend it to her paying clients, but recommends it “off the record”.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Consumer Lab (consumerlab.com) recently did independent lab testing and issued a report on a small number of CBD products, including two pet products and maybe five or so human products. However, it lives behind a paywall. 



I think they may still offer a free trial though, so you might consider signing up to view it, and maybe canceling if you don't want to pay for membership -- though I do find membership is worth having, for both dog and human supplements. It took me a while to decide it was worth paying for, by I find myself reviewing their back-catalog of product tests pretty regularly. Since the US FDA doesn't regulate supplements, and many are either adulterated or don't contain what the label says, it's nice to get third-party verification as to what's in them!


The only bummer about them is that they allow companies whose products fail to pay to remove that information. So if a product isn't there, you don't know if it's because they just didn't test it, or they tested it and it failed. If it's there and passed, it actually passed -- so that's useful. I would just really like to also know the ones that failed!


----------



## EnLiveEn (Jan 19, 2019)

One person who responded thought the legal amount of THC is 3 percent. It’s actually 0.3 percent. The points made about Amazon are completely correct. Amazon does not allow CBD products on their site but you can buy hemp seed oil. This oil has lots of omegas but no CBD. It’s cheaper and that’s why. Lab reports need to be provided by the seller for their products (I do provide them on my site).





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

JessicaR said:


> Ok so no amazon! I think I will try the endurapet and see how that works. I also saw treats from hempworxs not sure if those are a good product or not, they also sell CBD oil for dogs, they are a bit more pricey though but I may try it if the other stuff doesn't work


Did you try the endurapet? Did it help?


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

This discussion got me wondering about something. Are there any restrictions on showing dogs on medication (OTC or prescriptive)? I've never shown any of my dogs (breeder showed one), so I'm ignorant and curious. I know that there's a ungodly raft of drugs and supplements on the banned list when showing horses and wondered if the same/similar restrictions were in place for canines. Anybody know?


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> Did you try the endurapet? Did it help?


I haven't tried it yet, I am going to order some on Friday. Right now we are just slowly introducing her to new places. I will let you know how it works when we get it.


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

What kind of benefits are the people in your training group seeing?


----------



## Olivia0 (Jun 19, 2020)

JessicaR said:


> I am thinking about getting CBD oil to help manage Zelda's anxiety and stress but I don't know where to begin! What is a decent wont break the bank but still works brand? I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money. I need to find something to at least get her through this 4H season with my daughter, then she can retire and just enjoy her walks, and maybe some fast cats (she loves that). My daughter isn't too happy about it because she loves to show her, maybe if we can get her to a state that she doesn't stress out maybe she can continue to show?
> 
> I don't know what else to do for her, she has totally turned around with the problem we had with her getting ready for a walk, but she is still anxious when we take her to new places, that are indoors, (she has no problems with walking in new places) I took her to the vets to be weighed and then to the video store yesterday, and both places it was heavy panting and whining and pretty hard pulling on the leash, and it isn't like there was a lot of people there, we was the only ones in the vet office besides the woman behind the counter and only 3 people total was at the video store and we was no where near them. :frown2:
> 
> ...


My dog LOVES CBD dog treats. It calms him down so much when he's anxious. I give him Eden's Herbals CBD Dog Treats | CBD for Pets | Eden's Herbals, best of luck!


----------



## ThankfulMilo (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice. I only purchase CBD products that have 3rd party lab test results available. They have worked for both my dog and I.


----------



## Puppey26 (Nov 3, 2020)

actually, cbd is okay both for humans and animals, it has a positive effect on us, the essential thing is that you need to have a trustworthy store with qualitative products. However, as far as I am concerned, I have recently found a source where it is all explained how cbd oil affects our organism and what long-term effects it does have. that's why I decided that it would truly be better to find another substance with similar features, but less side-effects. It turned out to be kratom, I actually managed to find a trustworthy source where you can buy 100% natural kratom and now I can be satisfied and really calm with what I consume.


----------



## AlexanderVaugh (Aug 28, 2020)

This oil really helps. I had problems with attacks of aggression. I often had severe bouts of aggression for no reason. I decided to try CBD oil for aggression. My friend said that my nervous system should immediately calm down and I would feel my whole body relax. By the way, he advised me this oils. He also advised me to take this oil on getkush.io. And three months later, I lost these attacks. I became much calmer. I stopped yelling at everyone. And, so I can say that these oil really works. I understood it from my own experience.


----------



## Margareta21 (Dec 28, 2020)

CBD reportedly can have a calming effect in both humans and dogs, most likely due to its interaction with serotonin, a chemical that plays a vital role in our happiness and wellbeing. Through its anti-inflammatory actions, it can soothe muscles and joints to reduce pain signals that cause anxiety. Full-spectrum products may also contain other beneficial plant compounds that further enhance CBD’s relaxing effect on the mind and body. I buy the oils here Seedsman Discount Code - Get 25% OFF w/code 20AS-256495. My dog likes it, these oils calm him down, but I give him moderately.


----------



## jabirkhan (Jul 3, 2021)

JessicaR said:


> I am thinking about getting CBD oil to help manage Zelda's anxiety and stress but I don't know where to begin! What is a decent wont break the bank but still works brand? I was looking on Amazon and there are so many choices, they all have mixed reviews some say they work others say don't waste your money. I need to find something to at least get her through this 4H season with my daughter, then she can retire and just enjoy her walks, and maybe some fast cats (she loves that). My daughter isn't too happy about it because she loves to show her, maybe if we can get her to a state that she doesn't stress out maybe she can continue to show?
> 
> I don't know what else to do for her, she has totally turned around with the problem we had with her getting ready for a walk, but she is still anxious when we take her to new places, that are indoors, (she has no problems with walking in new places) I took her to the vets to be weighed and then to the video store yesterday, and both places it was heavy panting and whining and pretty hard pulling on the leash, and it isn't like there was a lot of people there, we was the only ones in the vet office besides the woman behind the counter and only 3 people total was at the video store and we was no where near them. :frown2:
> 
> ...


I am also thinking to use cbd to treat pain for my pet and would like to know which brand you have chosen and how your result with and any extra precaution you have to choose? Let me know


----------



## Oilama (Dec 13, 2021)

Not sure if these are going to help you but, I use the delta 8 gummy instead of CBD oils. They have a lot of uses, and they are vegan and gluten-free which makes them amazing. They tend to calm and reduce the anxiety panics that may be created. But, not really sure if they are good for dogs. You can ask someone from their team or even a doctor to see what they can recommend to you. I started using them3 weeks ago, and I can see a huge difference but, everyone and everything is unique and that makes the difference.


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello,
Has anyone had any positive (or negative!) experiences using CBD oil for their dogs?
Did you use it for pain or anxiety cbd dog treats, or both?
Did you use treats made for dogs, or just give them the oil?
Thanks!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, I'm using for an old dog with osteoarthritis and seizures. My CBD is lab-grade, purchased directly from a retired PhD food scientist who distills it from ultra-organic hemp using a process designed to get exactly the right terpenes for dogs -- not just "wide spectrum" but "the right" spectrum. He's someone I really trust (I know him personally). The industry is the Wild West -- some of what's sold is bunk (just coconut oil), some is the wrong stuff (human-specific terpernes just re-labeled for dogs), and some is contaminated (hemp is a heavy pesticide crop and distillation concentrates it). You can't just walk in a pet supply store and assume you're getting "good" stuff. Nor can you cross-apply studies of one products to assume you'll get the same results with other products. It's a very tough market to be a consumer, unless you have a vet guiding you (and some states still prohibit vets from using/discussing CBD products; even in states where they can, many vets are as confused as consumers are).


----------

